# Online 4th ed group looking for players and possible Gm



## Talkc (Apr 22, 2009)

We are a two ( possibly 3 ) man group. We play online using Voip ( Teamspeak ), and a mostly in our heads system of describing the enviroment.   We are able to play on a near daily basis, or a weekly basis..   We can gm if possible, but would gladly welcome a new gm into the group for alternating games.   Dice rolls can either be done over AIM or done by a trust system.   We dont use maptools or openrpg or any of that as we've never gotten it setup properly amongst ourselves.   We play 4th edition DnD... and we gladly welcome any DnDI Subscribers, as the character builder makes a great way to share sheets and manage data.   You can contact me either by email at Talkchowder@gmail.com or by AIM at Rentalgamer   You can also contact me by this thread if interested.   We would be happy as all get out if people were to join our group.   Final note, we welcome players of all experience levels. We are new to 4th ed ourselves and still are ironing out the kinks, so experienced and inexperienced players are both welcome.

----

EDIT: We have 4 PC's and a GM now, so now we are only looking for another GM to run games on the side for the GM to give him a chance to PC. 

So if you are a gm looking for players, we are here for you. 

************NO LONGER TAKING APPLICATIONS FOR PC'S************


----------

